# Which lock do you use?



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm curious to see what types of locks people are using to lock up their bikes when they are unattended. Personally, I don't leave my $1000+ bikes unattended, but for my sub $400 commuter, I recently purchased one of these chain locks:

BIKE GAURD Warden lock









It was only $30, but it seems pretty robust. I don't think I would be able to cut it with pocket sized tools, like some cable locks. It is also a little more convenient/versatile than a U-Lock.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

costs a little more than $30 but well worth it


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

The lock may or may not be hardened steel, but the weakest part would be whats holding the lock mechanism to the chain. Get yourself a Kryptonite u-lock instead. Though less versitile, they're lighter and stronger than chains.


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

I mainly use my older version ABUS Sinus 46/150 HB 230 U-lock; and if I'm going to somewhere with unfamilar locking-up arrangements or leaving the bike unattended for more than 10 minutes I bring an older version of this OnGuard armoured cable lock.

I've chosen to stick in a one lock situation with the ABUS U-lock mainly because it's the most reliable lock I have. I like the armoured cable lock, *but* the keys supplied with the OnGuard lock is rather 'gummy' and I've worn out 2/5 keys they gave me. Plus the disc cylinder in my lock has trouble unlocking unless the lock is under tension.
But when I wear out 4/5 of my OnGuard keys, it'll become a back-up or another storage lock-down lock; then I definitely start looking for a much more reliable armoured cable lock to take over as my primary lock from the 'heavy' U-lock, maybe from ABUS, Kryptonite or others.

I do have at home to lock up the bikes for storage an ABUS Diskus 20/70 padlock and 8mm-110mm square chain combo. The biggest problem is that it is my fault for losing 2/3 of the keys supplied and _really need to_ find time to get to my local ABUS locksmith to get new keys cut for me.:sad:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

All my bikes are sub $400. I use a Bell cable lock.


----------



## dobby156 (Jun 15, 2009)

I use a kryptonite D lock. I like it because it is very quick to lock up. But I think I need to step up my security. I think if you use 2 lock they should be completely different designs. like a D-lock and Chain/braided cable lock


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

newaccount said:


> the weakest part would be whats holding the lock mechanism to the chain


Though I don't think I will buy another lock (I already have a CCM U-lock) I believe the statement I quoted is correct.



dobby156 said:


> I think if you use 2 lock they should be completely different designs. like a D-lock and Chain/braided cable lock


Probably not a bad idea, as that may force the thief to employ two different methods or sets of tools to get your bike.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Working at a bike shop, I've had the opportunity to cut several locks off of bikes (people lose keys), and I have yet to have any trouble with our gigantic bolt cutters. 










The most popular locks are pretty lightweight/cheap cable or chain locks. Having something that I deem to be a step above the norm gives me a little piece of mind, even though I know my lock is far from immune to theft.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

Kryptonite New York 3000 u-lock, or one of the Fuhgeddaboudit chains. Short in and out trips where the bike isn't out of sight, I use a key-locked cable.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

I use the replacement lock Kryptonite sent me when they had their exchange program goingon a few years back (if you had a registered lock of the old key design, they exchanged it for a new keyed design - excellent public relations/customer service, if ya ask me .... the lock they sent is better than the old lock (a lil bigger/beefier, as well as more secure - can't open it with a Bic pen...heh) This, I always use ..... if I'm locking in an area I feel needs more security, I use a cable lock as well (and when I'm feeling paranoid, I lock the padlock through the front rings, have the bike in big ring/small cog to thwart fast getaways, and I undo the brake cable noodle *yeah, still have v-brakes), just in case bike gets cable/lock and u-lock undone and they pedal off in high gear - surprise surprise if they try to stop. YEAH, I'm a bit paranoid, at times ...... especially since I've never had a bike stolen from me ..... yet...LOL


----------



## EvilScience (Jul 16, 2004)

Kryptonite New York Fahgettaboudit U-lock :thumbsup: 

Remove front wheel, lock through frame and both wheels. If I'm feeling paranoid I'll add my backup lock, but honestly, I've locked both my commuter (Kona Smoke) and my nice cyclocross bike (Jake the Snake) all over Toronto with this lock with no problems at all. The Titus Motolite does not get left anywhere, ever, unless it is locked INSIDE my car.


----------



## New to MB (Dec 31, 2008)

I ride to work, but we actually have bike lockers. and the security manager has an office window right by them. So I am very secure. I have also brought my bike into my office when I forgot the locker Key.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I just have a MasterLock cable lock. I rarely have to leave my bike outside, and when I do it often is for no more than a few minutes.


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

U-lock works fine for me. I've had a Kryptonite Evolution LS since '97. Swapped it out with the newer (non-cylindrical) key as part of the Kryptonite settlement. I just make sure to remove front wheel and lock with frame and rear wheel. Knock on wood, I haven't lost a bike yet parking in SF, Oakland and Berkeley.


----------



## nugzboltz (Apr 8, 2007)

I use the big Kryptonite NY lock chain. I don't mind the weight and it's flexible in terms of what it can go around.


----------



## Adistar (May 10, 2009)

Big U lock made my trelock!! Only way to protect my beloved bike!!


----------



## Adistar (May 10, 2009)

Big U lock made my trelock!! Only way to protect my beloved bike!!


----------



## Adistar (May 10, 2009)

Big U lock made my trelock!! Only way to protect my beloved bike!!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Adistar said:


> Big U lock made my trelock!! Only way to protect my beloved bike!!





Adistar said:


> Big U lock made my trelock!! Only way to protect my beloved bike!!





Adistar said:


> Big U lock made my trelock!! Only way to protect my beloved bike!!


Three locks?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Now _there's_ a man who's enthusiastic about his u-lock.


----------



## Adistar (May 10, 2009)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Now _there's_ a man who's enthusiastic about his u-lock.


Am quite enthusiatic! something was going on with the server and I thought the message wasnt sent hence the multiple posts


----------



## pogliaghi (Oct 26, 2008)

Adistar said:


> Am quite enthusiatic! something was going on with the server and I thought the message wasnt sent hence the multiple posts


And I would guess you're quite enthusiastic about your bike enough to keep it as secure as possible. I like the MB600, it looks like a tough lock.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Adistar said:


> Am quite enthusiatic! something was going on with the server and I thought the message wasnt sent hence the multiple posts


No worries man, things happen.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

How easy is it to bust your typical kryptonite u-lock? I live in chicago (apparently the 2nd worse city for bike theft besides ny?) and a girl that locks her bike near mine every morning at the train just lost her bike. Not sure what it was but she said it was valued around $350, and she always used a kryptonite mini lock. I know she knew how to lock her bike because I had seen her do it plenty of times. Then one day (happened between 8am and 5pm) her bike was gone, along with the lock. The upside down U bike rack was still intact. So besides having a tool such as rkj's in the pic above, is it really that easy to defeat these things? (if you know how, you don't need to explain, an answer of "i've seen it done in 3 min." would be sufficient, given that you would be providing info to anyone with access to the web). I have a '96 gary fisher hard tail, and although it probably isn't worth more than $100 today, I'd be furious if it got stolen. I am now using a second u-lock borrowed from a friend. 

There needs to be a national law that you lose a hand if you get caught stealing a bike. Maybe we'd finally see a decrease in bike theft. In times where there is a movement (at least from what i've seen in chicago) for people to be less reliant on cars, we don't need the scum of the earth trying to make a few bucks by stealing bikes. I know a lot of people would be more up for taking their bike somewhere if they knew the chances of it getting stolen were a lot lower.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

zeppman said:


> How easy is it to bust your typical kryptonite u-lock? I live in chicago (apparently the 2nd worse city for bike theft besides ny?) and a girl that locks her bike near mine every morning at the train just lost her bike. Not sure what it was but she said it was valued around $350, and she always used a kryptonite mini lock. I know she knew how to lock her bike because I had seen her do it plenty of times. Then one day (happened between 8am and 5pm) her bike was gone, along with the lock. The upside down U bike rack was still intact. So besides having a tool such as rkj's in the pic above, is it really that easy to defeat these things? (if you know how, you don't need to explain, an answer of "i've seen it done in 3 min." would be sufficient, given that you would be providing info to anyone with access to the web). I have a '96 gary fisher hard tail, and although it probably isn't worth more than $100 today, I'd be furious if it got stolen. I am now using a second u-lock borrowed from a friend.
> 
> There needs to be a national law that you lose a hand if you get caught stealing a bike. Maybe we'd finally see a decrease in bike theft. In times where there is a movement (at least from what i've seen in chicago) for people to be less reliant on cars, we don't need the scum of the earth trying to make a few bucks by stealing bikes. I know a lot of people would be more up for taking their bike somewhere if they knew the chances of it getting stolen were a lot lower.


If it was an older Krypto lock, you can open it with a bic pen in like three seconds.  google it. They did a recall and trade-in thing IIRC.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

No, it was a flat key. I asked and she showed me the key.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I would imagine that they can be broken in seconds with the right equipment. I`ve heard that people use hydraulic bottle jacks (sounds likely) and I`ve heard of freezing them with a fire extinguisher and shattering them with a hammer (sounds like it MIGHT work). However it`s done, the stuff needed to break a U-lock does not involve bolt cutters or cable cutters, so if you need to lock up your bike in an iffy area, the recomended way is to use both a U-lock and a cable, like Feulish said. THe benefit is that a theif would have to have the needed crap to cut both types of lock in order to ride off with your bike. 
The Gospel According to Sheldon:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/lock-strategy.html


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I use a Specalized old cable lock with the "kevlar weave" over it had it for years (about 13) for my neck of the woods it sufices I lock my bike to the back of my truck or what ever im locking it to at the moment...... dont need worry about work I park my bike in front of my desk! (My Boss is cool)


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I go for a '92 MB-3 with second stage hand me down (too worn out for single speed which gets worn out parts from good bike) parts. I don't expect any trouble.; there are many better options close by.


----------



## HandsomeRyan (Dec 12, 2008)

I live in a pretty low bike theft area so I use a 3ft length of chain from the hardware store w/ a swanky cloth cover I sewed for it (so you can't really tell that it's hardware chain and not hardened security chain) and a master lock. I usually don't have to leave my bike locked up unattended for more than a few minutes though. Sometimes if I'm just running into the local meat market or the bank on main street I just leave the bike leaned up against the front window of the store. I'll usually clip my helmet around the rear rim to make ride-off theft a little harder but so far no one has even tried to molest my bike(s)


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

what would be a good price to pay for a lock to lock up my entry level mtb $600 Specialized P.1 AM in NYC(dangerous?)?


----------



## EvilScience (Jul 16, 2004)

louisssss said:


> what would be a good price to pay for a lock to lock up my entry level mtb $600 Specialized P.1 AM in NYC(dangerous?)?


I would go for as good as you can afford - ideally something like the Kryptonite New York Fahgeddaboudit U-lock, (~ $100) and a secondary lock of some sort. Sure it seems nuts to spend $150-$200 to lock up a $600 bike, but using cheapo locks is a sure way to lose the $600 you spent on the bike. I use a similar setup to lock up my $400 commuter (Kona Smoke) in Toronto, which is bad for Canada but nowhere near NYC for bike theft, and have had no problems.


----------



## spoony (Aug 31, 2004)

One of these:
http://www.abus.de/us/main.asp?Scre...63116134&select=0104b03&artikel=4003318100222

But I have a question as well. What's the _lightest_ lock that affords realistic protection? The Abus (and the Krypto equivalents) is like carrying a rock.


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Depends on the area. I like the cheap light locks, keeps the innocent thief away. If you are in a high crime area try to keep your bike inside, a lock will not protect components (Saddle, rims, crank, etc.)


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-Kr...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1247718030&sr=1-5

how easily could someone break through this lock?


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

louisssss said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-Kr...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1247718030&sr=1-5
> 
> how easily could someone break through this lock?


Relatively easily, because the shackle's not very hardened compared to their Evolution and New York series. For $15 more, get this one: http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=LK4212 Double-deadbolt locking, hardened shackle (and thicker, I believe), more keys.

Personally, I do have one of that Kryptonite "Standard" U-lock, and if I'm just running into my landlord's office on an arterial street to pay rent, which takes two minutes, I'll use it for that. But if it were going to be there for an extended period of time, or on a predictable timeframe, I'd haul my New York ML18, which is built like the Fahgeddaboudit but in a longer shackle length.



> what would be a good price to pay for a lock to lock up my entry level mtb $600 Specialized P.1 AM in NYC(dangerous?)?


Like someone else said, get the best you can afford. The standard New York U-lock would be around $65 and the stronger Fahgeddaboudit version is about $10 more.

Also, use your lock to maximum possible advantage, and consider making things even tougher for thieves by using two separate locks if the situation allows for it: http://www.mechbgon.com/lock If you only need full protection at one specific destination, such as your workplace, you can just leave your heavy lock there, and haul your secondary lock with you for lower-risk errands.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ thanks, whats better to lock up with a U-Lock? 
frame + rear wheel + meter w/ Kryptonite cable 1007 to snake around front wheel/seat/frame

or

frame + front wheel + meter w/ Kryptonite cable 1007 to snake aounnd rear wheel/sear/frame?

also, the fuggetaboutit lock is so damned small i dont even know how id be able to use it to lock around anything, i'm currently looking into http://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-Bi...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1247719571&sr=1-20 w/ the 1007 cable.

do krptonite locks come with the bracket to mount to the bnike?


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

louisssss said:


> ^^ thanks, whats better to lock up with a U-Lock?
> frame + rear wheel + meter w/ Kryptonite cable 1007 to snake around front wheel/seat/frame
> 
> or
> ...


I would use the first method: lock frame & rear wheel (because the rear wheel's more valuable and difficult to replace), then use a cable for the front wheel and seatpost. Also, most U-locks wouldn't be able to get both the front wheel & frame plus a parking meter unless the lock has an abnormally-wide shackle.



> also, the fuggetaboutit lock is so damned small i dont even know how id be able to use it to lock around anything, i'm currently looking into http://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-Bi...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1247719571&sr=1-20 w/ the 1007 cable.
> 
> do krptonite locks come with the bracket to mount to the bnike?


The Fahgeddeboudit is too heavy for the existing Kryptonite bracket, is what the Kryptonite rep said at BikeForums.net. I think you're right, it's a relatively small U-lock and you'd probably lock just your frame and a parking meter with it, which is why I have the ML18 variant that's got enough shackle length for the rear wheel, both chainstays or seatstays, and possibly my front wheel as well. But the ML18 is a 7.5-pound lock, so it's no fun to be hauling THAT around everywhere, especially if I've just bought 25 pounds of groceries 

The standard New York U-lock and the models below it do come with bike brackets, last I knew of, but in many cases they're not very usable because of limited space in the bike's frame, especially if you've got waterbottle cages installed. I figure on carrying my lock in a trunk bag, a pannier, or a backpack.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

is this: http://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-St...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1247722091&sr=1-72

equal to the New york 3000 that people are calling?

on their website it just says New York STD, are we all talking about the same thing here? ^^ looks like what i'm planning to get so far + a 1007 cable to lock up seat and front wheel


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

louisssss said:


> is this: http://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-St...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1247722091&sr=1-72
> 
> equal to the New york 3000 that people are calling?
> 
> on their website it just says New York STD, are we all talking about the same thing here? ^^ looks like what i'm planning to get so far + a 1007 cable to lock up seat and front wheel


Yeah, I think they just changed its name, is all.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance

hows this (Avenir Tightrope Cables (12mm / 7 feet) ) for using to loop around seat + helmet + front wheel along with the NY standard (3000) lock? i will be putting the two ends of the security cable into the U.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

louisssss said:


> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance
> 
> hows this (Avenir Tightrope Cables (12mm / 7 feet) ) for using to loop around seat + helmet + front wheel along with the NY standard (3000) lock? i will be putting the two ends of the security cable into the U.


Looks all right to me, as cables go. But cables are extremely vulnerable... I lost my keys once, and simply broke my cable by pulverizing it, using a rock with a sharp corner as an anvil, and a rounded rock as a hammer. That's caveman technology, and it didn't take long. So you definitely want the U-lock to be what's anchoring the bike to a solid object, and the cable just deters thieves from walking off with low-value parts, is all.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

mechBgon said:


> Looks all right to me, as cables go. But cables are extremely vulnerable... I lost my keys once, and simply broke my cable by pulverizing it, using a rock with a sharp corner as an anvil, and a rounded rock as a hammer. That's caveman technology, and it didn't take long. So you definitely want the U-lock to be what's anchoring the bike to a solid object, and the cable just deters thieves from walking off with low-value parts, is all.


exactly what i was going to do, u think my front wheel/seat/$160 helmet will be safe with a 12mm steel cable from Avenir (raleigh) ?

i'll be using the NY standard lock to lock the frame + rear wheel to secure pole.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I use 5/16th hardened truck chain and a 5/16th hardened contractor grade Masterlock. 3ft bolt cutters won't cut it. I tried. You'll be needing power tools. None of my bikes are <$1000 so it's important for me to lock securely. I also don't have quick releases on any of my bikes except my Pugsley, but it never gets locked up.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

how are avenir cables? i want to order from amazon (cheapest for U-lock + cable) and Avenir seems to be the cheapest per length/thickness.

how does Avenir cables compare to Kryptonite/OnGuard Akita?


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

louisssss said:


> how are avenir cables? i want to order from amazon (cheapest for U-lock + cable) and Avenir seems to be the cheapest per length/thickness.
> 
> how does Avenir cables compare to Kryptonite/OnGuard Akita?


They should be fine as a secondary theft deterrent, such as for your front wheel.


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

I use these. Makes locking up easier. I am still using the older Kryptonite locks with the bad key design. Been ok so far.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

how do those work exactly? ^^

can i still remove my seat easily?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

dcc1234 said:


> I use these. Makes locking up easier. I am still using the older Kryptonite locks with the bad key design. Been ok so far.


Those seem to come with their own key design - cool.

I replaced my QR skewers with the kind that need a 5mm allan key to remove (at least you need a tool, vs bare hands to remove them), but those take it a step further.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

dcc1234 said:


> I use these. Makes locking up easier. I am still using the older Kryptonite locks with the bad key design. Been ok so far.


i think i'll just stick w/ using a security cable (about 7 feet, 12mm thick) to lock up my F wheel, helmet, and seat.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

just placed the order for the Kryptonite NY Standard (3000) lock + an Avenir 12mmx7feet security cable to lock down front wheel/seat/helmet.

ordered from amazon 58+8+5tax = ~$72 free shipping. 

anyone know kryptonite's guarantee on locks and what to do if my bike were to be stolen while locked up?


----------



## djetelina (Jul 22, 2009)

louisssss said:


> just placed the order for the Kryptonite NY Standard (3000) lock + an Avenir 12mmx7feet security cable to lock down front wheel/seat/helmet.
> 
> ordered from amazon 58+8+5tax = ~$72 free shipping.
> 
> anyone know kryptonite's guarantee on locks and what to do if my bike were to be stolen while locked up?


Just my 2 cents worth on the subject.

1_ Cables should never be used as a Primary means of securing any bike that you would like to keep.
2_ U-locks are better, but still easily dispatched w/ a car jack or simple pipe to pry it open.
3_ Case-hardened security chains are probably the most secure, if used w/ a good quality monobloc style padlock.

Currently BikeRegistry has some on sale for 35 bucks each, including delivery by US Postal Priority Mail.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

djetelina said:


> Just my 2 cents worth on the subject.
> 
> 1_ Cables should never be used as a Primary means of securing any bike that you would like to keep.
> 2_ U-locks are better, but still easily dispatched w/ a car jack or simple pipe to pry it open.
> ...


u made an account here so u can advertise this site or something?

-i didn't say i was using a cable as the only means of securing a bike.
-the Kryptonite U lock is pretty much the best on the market right now. find me one better than the New York lock for $58.
-if i wanted a big chain, i'd go for the kryptonite NY Chain


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

I live in a moderate bic crime area. I use a medium size stainless steel chain lock with a bic alarm. I park my bic at crowded area, In the past.use to lost component like bell or side mirror and with some jerk playing off my gears. But after i install a bic alarm. No component lost cos the moment they touch my bic,the alarm will trigger and will scream like hell asking them to 'Get away from me!'  

With the crowded staring at those jerks, off they go from my bic. :thumbsup:


----------



## dobby156 (Jun 15, 2009)

shimano4 said:


> I live in a moderate bic crime area. I use a medium size stainless steel chain lock with a bic alarm. I park my bic at crowded area, In the past.use to lost component like bell or side mirror and with some jerk playing off my gears. But after i install a bic alarm. No component lost cos the moment they touch my bic,the alarm will trigger and will scream like hell asking them to 'Get away from me!'
> 
> With the crowded staring at those jerks, off they go from my bic. :thumbsup:


I leave my bic in the front top pocket. That way it is easy to access when I need to write something. (or are you on about lighters, or razors i can't tell_
:thumbsup:   :madman:


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

One of these for me 









+ A Kryptonite D-lock


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

dobby156 said:


> I leave my bic in the front top pocket. That way it is easy to access when I need to write something. (or are you on about lighters, or razors i can't tell_
> :thumbsup:   :madman:


Do u have something against me? Or maybe u forget to take yr medicine?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

NY lock for frame, 6 foot x 12mm thick security cable from Avenir for F/R wheels, 6 foot x 6mm thick security cable also from Avenir for seat and helmet. 

i live in NYC, i fear the worst...


----------



## sax (Jul 27, 2009)

djetelina said:


> Just my 2 cents worth on the subject.
> 
> 1_ Cables should never be used as a Primary means of securing any bike that you would like to keep.
> 2_ U-locks are better, but still easily dispatched w/ a car jack or simple pipe to pry it open.
> ...


does this chain come with a lock?! or just the chain itself?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

sax said:


> does this chain come with a lock?! or just the chain itself?


i wouldn't use that chain, especially if ur bike is real expensive or you're in a med crime area or worse. i'd stick with the name brands because of their harder steel material and guarantee policies.

for $35, i dont think u will be gettin much for your money... with locks i'd rather not cheap out on.


----------



## sax (Jul 27, 2009)

hows this combo:

http://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-St...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1247722091&sr=1-72

http://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-Ke...LK/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1249710440&sr=8-16


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

sax said:


> hows this combo:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-St...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1247722091&sr=1-72
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-Ke...LK/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1249710440&sr=8-16


good u lock, but what will u be locking with that cheap chain? i'd say find a long, thick security cable for the wheels and get a shorter, thinner cable for the seat & helmet.

thats exactly what i do, i use avenir's 6mm and 12mm cables for the seat & rims, respectively.


----------



## sax (Jul 27, 2009)

louisssss said:


> good u lock, but what will u be locking with that cheap chain? i'd say find a long, thick security cable for the wheels and get a shorter, thinner cable for the seat & helmet.
> 
> thats exactly what i do, i use avenir's 6mm and 12mm cables for the seat & rims, respectively.


i'm planning to lock up my front wheel with that chain. 
and, what type of lock do you use with your avenir cables?


----------



## kiatkiat (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone had use a O-Lock here?









It is good if combine with a chain lock.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

sax said:


> i'm planning to lock up my front wheel with that chain.
> and, what type of lock do you use with your avenir cables?


that chain would be secure enough for wheels, but that same thing can be achieved with an $8 security cable, check out 6 feet by 10-12mm thick.

and i dont see that o-lock very useful, again, i'd stick with the Kryptonite NY U lock + thick security cables for wheels


----------



## sax (Jul 27, 2009)

louisssss said:


> *that chain would be secure enough for wheels, but that same thing can be achieved with an $8 security cable, check out 6 feet by 10-12mm thick.*
> and i dont see that o-lock very useful, again, i'd stick with the Kryptonite NY U lock + thick security cables for wheels


ok, so how about this cable: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance

and this lock: http://www.amazon.com/SeaSense-PADL...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1249761671&sr=1-21

for my front wheel?


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

sax said:


> ok, so how about this cable: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance
> 
> and this lock: http://www.amazon.com/SeaSense-PADL...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1249761671&sr=1-21
> 
> for my front wheel?


Is there a good reason why you're stinging out this far for security of your bike? :skep: Really stingy.

In all honesty that padlock is more compromised than the 12mm cable, and as if a 12mm plain cable is a deterrent. Both the cable and padlock can be defeated by bare hands... really, I've tried. The cable can be strip/burnt of its vinyl coating (since after you snap the cable the coating still has plenty of flex to hold the cable together) then the cable folded onto itself multiple times until the all wires of the cable snap away; that padlock can be twisted along with the cable until the shackle on the padlock snaps _with bare hands_.

If you're looking to keep costs down for securing the front wheel in lightweight form, then I can see a couple of viable options on Amazon:
- M-Wave (Wal-mart) armoured cable lock. $13, short? cable for front wheel to frame/locking point if you're not looking to spending money or dealing with the weight of a mini u-lock. 
- On Guard 5026 armoured cable lock. $22, 1000mm x 20mm, just long enough to maybe loop the front wheel and frame to the locking point.

 I'm lucky enough to have found a stockpile of MasterLock Quantum Armoured 30 locks for AUD$20-40 at my local hardware store. I can't remember an exact number, but all I know was they were CHEAP.

All that said, cables are still the bottom end of the security scale, and many hover in the inadequate/non-deterrent zone simply because of limitations of cables to attacks. Not saying all cables are hopeless, *as always it really depends on the area, duration of being away.*


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

sax said:


> ok, so how about this cable: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance
> 
> and this lock: http://www.amazon.com/SeaSense-PADL...=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1249761671&sr=1-21
> 
> for my front wheel?


cable is good, i have the same.

lock, i have no experience with....

you will need another cable to lock up your seat tho, that cable is too thick to fit through the rails of a seat


----------



## MrFahrenheit (Jul 4, 2009)

Im going to Georgia Tech in the heart of Atlanta. I would love if i could keep my bike in the dorm room, but theyre soo small.

So my question is: how much do these locks weigh on average? I live in a very safe suburb so never really needed a lock so can i expect to be extremely weighed down around campus or can i find a very safe, reasonably weighing lock.

Thanks,
MrF


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

if i had to guess, my Kryptonite NY lock weighs ~10lbs, 7ft x12mm thick security cable weights ~2lbs. they're not light. 

with locks, u do not want to go the "light" route. theres just no way around solid hardened steel. if u want light, then u must not want your bike


----------



## MrFahrenheit (Jul 4, 2009)

Alright, noted ha. Ill keep that in mind. I just wish i could squeeze it in my dorm room, but i dont know if thats gonna happen

http://www.housing.gatech.edu/assignments/reshalls_detail.cfm?BldgID=015


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

After watching a video on youtube on how easily chains are clipped with large cutters, I'll avoid any chain. Chains are especially vulnerable when they are low to the ground and a theif can apply more leverage.


----------



## sax (Jul 27, 2009)

MrFahrenheit said:


> Alright, noted ha. Ill keep that in mind. I just wish i could squeeze it in my dorm room, but i dont know if thats gonna happen
> 
> http://www.housing.gatech.edu/assignments/reshalls_detail.cfm?BldgID=015


yeah my dorm is 11 feet by 14 feet, but there is a strict policy about no bikes in the dorms.  they must stay outside at all times. it's a bummer.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

sax said:


> does this chain come with a lock?! or just the chain itself?


I ordered one just for the hell of it. $35... can't lose. Comes with a great lock that only has room for the chain so the lock can't be cut. I have an onguard chain lock also and I wouldn't say that is any better or worse.

Great value and not "cheaping out" IMHO.


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

MrFahrenheit and sax, sounds like you guys need a put together a *beater*-looking bike. Either that or a folding bike??

Cos locking up a nice bike out in the open all-day, every day, open to recon by thieves to plan which bikes to pick up at which times of the week; a non-beater profile is going to attract attention.

You can have good quality parts, you just have to ugly-fy the bike and its parts to Tacky-Ville. Nothing a like random rips of '90s fluoro tape, a vomit of vivid ano, electrical tape, and not at all tasteful nerd-core reflectors.


----------



## sax (Jul 27, 2009)

ryball said:


> I ordered one just for the hell of it. $35... can't lose. Comes with a great lock that only has room for the chain so the lock can't be cut. I have an onguard chain lock also and I wouldn't say that is any better or worse.
> 
> Great value and not "cheaping out" IMHO.
> 
> *image*


alright thanks, but i ended up picking up another one.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

ryball said:


> I ordered one just for the hell of it. $35... can't lose. Comes with a great lock that only has room for the chain so the lock can't be cut. I have an onguard chain lock also and I wouldn't say that is any better or worse.
> 
> Great value and not "cheaping out" IMHO.


how much is ur bike worth? a $35 lock isn't going to get you much. theres no such thing as a "good deal" when it comes to securing your bike...or anything else valuable.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

louisssss said:


> how much is ur bike worth? a $35 lock isn't going to get you much. theres no such thing as a "good deal" when it comes to securing your bike...or anything else valuable.


All I'm saying is that it is no better or worse than similar offerings from OnGuard or Krypto. I never lock my bike up in questionable neighborhoods anyway.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

ryball said:


> All I'm saying is that it is no better or worse than similar offerings from OnGuard or Krypto. I never lock my bike up in questionable neighborhoods anyway.


cool go for it, all I'M saying is that i value my bike more than having only $35 of insurance for it...


----------

